# Taking an Interest



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The recent post, by nuttyfarmgirl,got me to thinking about all the people I've come in contact with,over the years,that had an interest in tractors,cars etc.
Each person I had contact with,had asked simple questions(simple to me,anyway),in order to better understand the unit they had.In most cases,I could show them,one-on-one,what they needed to know,and a couple of times,let them use my shop & equipment(under my supervision). 
Some have become techs in their field of interest,and others have remained friends/customers.
SO,I'm asking the question,now,fellow tractor nuts: Have you taken a hand in getting some one started,outside of the forum?How has it turned out?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't had much time to help get someone started, but I sure hope to with my nephew. He loves working with his toy tools, and I hope to get him started on the real things as soon as he gets older (he's 4 now). I may be having a 15 year old kid (god I'm getting old!) helping in the shop at work this summer, so I hope to impart some knowledge and interest there.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Country Boy said:


> I haven't had much time to help get someone started, but I sure hope to with my nephew. He loves working with his toy tools, and I hope to get him started on the real things as soon as he gets older (he's 4 now). I may be having a 15 year old kid (god I'm getting old!) helping in the shop at work this summer, so I hope to impart some knowledge and interest there.


That's such a good feel. I've helped many a kid getting into building. I love being a teacher, and utilizing constructive ways to hold their interest.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

There's a "slow" kid in the neighborhood (he's about 25) who always comes by when his mower or lawn tractor breaks down. He makes a little money mowing lawns in the area. His immediate neighbor is a mechanic & a landscaper (a marriage made in heaven, you would think), but the guy is not always around so he comes by me & asks questions. I've gone out of my way to help him out. I've installed a starter on his 14 hp Briggs opposed twin, sharpened the blades on his mower deck & showed him how to lube the mandrels & a handful of other projects. The only time I charged him anything, it was a bottle of Pepsi. I told him he really needs to take a course on small engines, or at least invest in a few books. 

One time he came by with a broken mower that belonged to a neighbor I didn't like. He asked me if I would help him fix it & I said "NO". I explained what the guy did to raise my ire & he understood. I told him it was nothing personal, but if he wanted to make a living at fixing mowers, he needed a better understanding of their operation.

I'm blessed with the ability to figure things out, even if I have no previous experience with a certain item. I also know a few people that help me out when I need it, so I try to help others the best I can.


----------

